# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: تابلو روان

## raheleh1

کمک درباره میکروAT90S8535 که شماره پایه هاش چه جوریه؟ کاتالوگشا می خوام ؟هر پایه به چه کاری میاد؟

----------


## farzadsw

http://www.atmel.com/dyn/products/pr...p?part_id=2000

----------

